# Meet Ashanti: My new Project Horse



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello! So this is a little bit like a progress diary for Ashanti. She is a beautiful chestnut mare with some white on her body and a star. I don't know her age or height but she is about 15/16hh. Let's get to the story of what happened. So today I went to my barn like usual and I found out that my mentor Lani has a new horse to work with: Ashanti. Lani had never heard of her before so it was a shock to her that she was to work with her as Lani works with all sorts of horses (10 total now but was 9). Ashanti is such a sweet gal! Her right hind is injured but the vet said that we need to work her and ride her. She is very fresh and was very forward today but I will be lunging her again tomorrow. The last time that she was ridden was over a year ago and she might have been shown before. She is overweight and is in dire need of proper exercise as she was only walked after her injection. Ashanti has two paths that she can take after 2+ months of flatwork 1. She will be leased as a broodmare if still lame and can't school 2. She can be sold or leased as a child's jumper and most likely jump will not be able to jump over 0.36m. Only time will tell her journey. She needs some serious TLC. I am very excited to work with her as my new project horse. I also notice the similarity to Meet Peral, new horse by @Baymule so sorry.

Edit: I forgot to mention that she is pregant... with fat. She looks like a broodmare


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 4, 2019)

Pictures please. What breed is she?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 4, 2019)

Gotta love thoes pictures


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Jan 4, 2019)

promiseacres said:


> Pictures please. What breed is she?


I didn't ask her breed but I will ask her age and breed. I don't think Lani knows yet


B&B Happy goats said:


> Gotta love thoes pictures


Pictures are coming today! We will do a little photo shoot of bad things on her and I will post all of that jazz as I want/need to keep track of her right hind and a fat lump that might just be cellulite.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 4, 2019)

No apology necessary! I love "meet new horse" threads and can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Jan 4, 2019)

Baymule said:


> No apology necessary! I love "meet new horse" threads and can't wait for pictures.


She is a beauty but I think that she will be more stunning when finished with flat work training.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 4, 2019)

Congrats on the acquisition! Love folks who take on animals that otherwise would be eliminated, and try to give them a useful/productive/happy future. Hope you're successful and waiting for pics (like everyone else)


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Jan 4, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> Congrats on the acquisition! Love folks who take on animals that otherwise would be eliminated, and try to give them a useful/productive/happy future. Hope you're successful and waiting for pics (like everyone else)


So far she is quite overweight. Ashanti isn't my horse as she is my other mentor Val's horse who also leases this barn. But for now, she is my horse to help train therefore being my project horse. Lani will be the first to ride her even though she is too tall for Ashanti. Lani will pretty much get her back into the riding world and then I will take over from there as she is more experienced with young and fresh horses.


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Jan 5, 2019)

I have the pictures so they will be coming in about 5 minutes


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Jan 5, 2019)

I got the pictures! I will be posting them in groups according to everything


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Jan 5, 2019)

So we clipped her billy goat hair on her legs (Both leg photos are after). And shortened her mane with clippers and scissors(Before and after pictures).


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Jan 5, 2019)

The first two photos are of the lump on her right side. That is cellulite we think but I am monitoring it. The second two are of her left side where there may be a lump so I am monitoring it too. The picture of her right hind is of her injury. It is so full of scar tissue that it is bad. We are working her to break up the scar tissue.


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Jan 5, 2019)

The first four pictures are of Ashanti's tail after washing, conditioning, and some sort of spray all brushed out. The last picture is of when I risnsed the shampoo out but it looked like before we started. She has the cutest tail ever


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Jan 5, 2019)

Some pictures of Ashanti being weird and throwing hay at me and to the floor


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Jan 5, 2019)

These are some pictures of beautiful Ashanti!


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello! Quite a bit happened in the last month and a half so I will update you guys on that.


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Feb 24, 2019)

In our tack room, there are some old saddles collecting dust so my trainer just gave me one and just said, clean it up and let's have you ride in it. So that is my new saddle for Ashanti. I was able to ride her at a walk as she is just too lame at a trot. The barn was under quarantine for a week after the rain stopped for disease was flying around the barn. We have a riding instructor at the barn but she left after a month or two. She made an absolute mess where her horses were located. She drove the tractor making a soaking, muddy mess, her new waterers just leaked everywhere, she moved her feeders towards the middle of the pasture making it dangerous for the grooms and helpers to come feed; I could say more but I don't want to bore you. Oh yeah, her area smelled like drugs and her dogs terrorized the cats to the point of vomiting, pooping, and peeing literally everywhere. That was not a fun time! Ashanti is now back to round pen work; so pretty much just lunging her in the round pen either with or without a lunge line. We are bringing her to the creek to help ice her legs as the water is freezing and that helps so much as the heat is just cooling down. She may be sent to a breeding farm after all but time will tell.


----------

